# The wonderful world of Niki's Jigs



## CHJ

A comprehensive list of useful Jigs posted by Nicky and Originally compiled in a thread by by Wizer and recently drawn back into the light by Devonwoody.


Different way of cutting 45* frame
Shop vac modifications
Drill Stand modification
Drill press table improvement
Screw cramps
Sanding blocks
Hold down clamps
For amateurs only
Cheap "Grip-it" clamp repair and improvement
Saw blade and router bit height guage
Cutting dado with hand router
Hand router bit height setting aid
Caliper (micrometer) modification
Another Shop-vac
Clean paint tray
Wild router table
Foam brushes
Doweling with router table
Drilling shelf support holes
Magnifying glasses
Straight edge on table saw
Feather roller, final version
.
.
TS fence memory
Dust free sanding
Hold down roller for TS *
Cutting strips on TS *
CS cutting table *
ROS DC improvement *
CS (or router) Offset plate *
T square *
Measuring tape - version II *
Construction Square - checking & adjusting to 90* *
Triangles *
Jointing with hand router II*
Checking diagonal, Version IV*
Logs or round wood cutting jig*
Router Lift for amateurs*
Triangles*
Amatorski Patentski*
Sanding Paper everywhere*
Screw clamps - long jaws*
Drilling small hole over large hole or vice-versa*
Even bigger triangle - "Copy" and "Past" *
Tenoning jig for table saw - it's rolling... *
New router - New table *
All seasons crosscut sled for TS *
Router table T-fence *
Router table fence setting *
Caliper modification *
My first box (finger) joint *
Rolling Mortise jig for router table *
Router Lift *
Rolling Mortise Jig - The test *
Hold-down clamps for...everything (LARGE PHOTOS) *
Cutting very small pieces on table saw *
Do you have a Saw board (AKA - circular saw guide) *
Crosscut Sled - my way *
Knobs - easy, fast and cheap *
Drill Press - holding wheels (knobs) and small parts *
Fence stops (yes yes, easy, fast and cheap) *
Circular Saw Guide*
Shop-vac "filter"...always clean...*
Thin boards glue-up *
push block *
Folding adjustable height table *
Cutting 2 mm strips on table saw*

Hold-down clamps - simple, fast and cheap... *


In memory of Niki! and his willingness to share and encorage.

[*]*Images Lost*
Clean paint tray
Panel glue-up aids
Panel glue-up, overcoming cupping boards problem
Sharpening
Lo-tech TS blade alignment



*Threads edited out or superceded by Niki*
Cross-cut sled, different way to make it.
Drilling shelf support holes
Jointing with router
Doweling jig part 1
Doweling jig part 2
Feather roller for table saw
Push blocks
Feather roller - version II, prototype.
Amateur's working methods
Saw blade cleaning with STP
Router table fence distance and stops setting
CS with Zero clearance insert, why it's chipping?
Measuring tape, not only for measuring
Blade cleaner
Checking Diagonals
Checking Diagonals, version II
Checking Diagonals, version III
Glue line on router table


Thanks to *Eric The Viking* For finding the Archive PDF (Warning 69,231KB download) from the WoodWorkStuff as collected by Joe Lyddon site

* Images Retrieved and attached to threads 14-09-2017


----------



## CHJ

Some of the above links have missing images, I've included them all here for easier access whilst they are checked out, if anyone can help recover any missing information I will try and edit accordingly.


----------



## rafezetter

Ahh niki - came across his list of stuff on rigid forum . com - I've used a few of them, and I'm sure I'll use more, he definitely planted the seed of creative thinking to my problem solving rather than throwing money at a problem, which is needed now more than ever.

His work and ideas will be honored by many in years to come for sure.


----------



## sometimewoodworker

I've immense respect for the late Niki. He was so good at making do with what was available. 

I do most of my work in Thailand and have the luxury of importing my own tools. However most Thais can't do that and have to make do with home made alternatives. 

There is a very creative woodworker who almost seems to be a reincarnation of Niki. He has a website "thaicarpenter.com" and posts on YouTube, while the explanations are in Thai so I can't understand them and some of his technique could be better, I think he has Niki's spark

Table saw table for £62 (supply your own circular saw)
The assembly and use video is at 



Horizontal and vertical router table that sells for £80 (supply your own router)
The assembly and use video is at


----------



## CHJ

A big thank you to the following for helping retrieve the images for Nicki's Jigs threads.
I think I've got them all in the correct places.

*Eric The Viking* for locating the archived PDF from elsewhere. 
*MrTeroo * for help retrieving some of the images in a convenient form suitable for uploading into threads.
In order to tidy up the Sticky thread I have moved the image search posts to an archive thread.


----------



## screwpainting

I did watch all of Niki's posts and loved all of them. I just revisited this thread and realised I need to watch/read them all again =D> 

Top guy, top tips, all still relevant and ingenious.

RIP Niki mate and thank you. =D>


----------



## Dominik Pierog

I linked the topic title with Busy World of Richard Scarry.... that cartoon was cool.


----------



## Keithgrif

Oh no, the links above are now failing :-(
I really liked reviewing these from time to time, any chance the links can be fixed?


----------



## Wildman

all the links seem to be broken


----------



## PerryGunn

You can still find the threads if you adjust the links. For example:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10072&highlight=


The important bit in that is the number after 't=' so for the link above it's 10072
If you delete the '&highlight=' at the end and replace the section that includes '/forums/viewtopic.php?t=' with '/threads/' it'll work.

So

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10072&highlight=

becomes

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/10072

and here it is as a working link








Different way of cutting 45* frame


Good day My name is niki, I live in Poland (after Israel and Japan) and I am an amateur. I would like to share with you a different way (as far as I know), of cutting 45* frames. Instead of messing with angles and protractors, I’m using a big, dedicated triangle. The cutting method is “Left”...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------

